# 2.5 CBT vs CBU, passat engine broken



## JonIrenicuS (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello everyone i'm new to this forum!
So I would like to ask an question;
What is the diffrence between CBT vs CBU engines? 2.5l ones

I am asking because:
I'm owner of Passat 2008 year, 1.8tsi [BZB code], my engine got heavly damaged and i'm about to change it, becaause the costs of reparing are similiar to buying another one, I'm searching for answer wich ones would be the best for me. I' am tired of engines with direct injections, could you help me?


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

JonIrenicuS said:


> Hello everyone i'm new to this forum!
> So I would like to ask an question;
> What is the diffrence between CBT vs CBU engines? 2.5l ones
> 
> ...


Changes to the timing chain in regards to the tensioners and then the MAP/MAF sensors. MAF is '05-08. That's about it. I couldn't see which CB is early or later. The switch happened in '09. The 20 hp bump in '09 was a software deal.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

CBU - California specific emissions compilant engine
CBT - rest of the US

Your 2008 Passat is B6, right? I think you should first do a research and verify if it is compatible with the 2.5L.


----------

